# Bike Light/Flashlight



## Hmmm (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm currently making a 5x sscp7, 2x cree r4, out of some .1" aluminum and sheet steel. My middle school doesn't have tig so I'm going to braze it, is that material farily heat conductive. I would like to add a few heat pipes behind the plate that holds the leds and was thinking of using some fiberglass as a wick. Would that work? Also, What would be the best way to get the heatsinks to make good contact with the aluminum plate? It seems soldering doesn't work, I tried it. I'm also making a tempature based fan controller circuit so that it has enogh heatsinks when it is not moving

These are all the parts for the flashlight. Its alot of heatsinking, but I might add some more leds.





This is the heatsink plate, this is where I won't to attach the heatpipe to.


----------



## rice rocket (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn, they let middle schoolers on the internet now? With 30" monitors too apparently.

Use thermal epoxy.


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 25, 2010)

You might wanna resize that picture there mate 

3264x2448 OMG, my computer almost went


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Apr 25, 2010)

3.4 and 4.1MB pics, for 7.5MB in total. Good thing I'm not on dialup.

Please, resize that pic!


----------



## Hmmm (Apr 25, 2010)

rice rocket said:


> Damn, they let middle schoolers on the internet now? With 30" monitors too apparently.
> 
> Use thermal epoxy.


 
Only 24". So JB weld would work. I resized the pictures


----------



## DM51 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmmm said:


> I resized the pictures


They are still too large. The size limit is stipulated in Rule 3.


----------

